# The end of LOCT saddle???



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

I got an email from the the makers of the LOCT saddle. Seems they are going to stop production. If you were thinking of getting one, _and can still find one_, jump on it.

Little Ones Come Too™

FWIW, I bought mine through Chain Reaction Cycles in the UK.

Loct Bodyspace Child Saddle | Buy Online | ChainReactionCycles.com

JMJ


----------



## Blaster1200 (Feb 20, 2004)

At $238, they're probably not selling many.


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

Putting my LOCT up for sale. My 5yo has moved up from a 12” to a 16” bike, and is too big to ride on the LOCT. 

If anyone is interested, PM me before I throw it on EBay. 

Thx. John J


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

Sold this saddle. John


----------

